# Mouth Fungus?



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I was just wondering if you guys could take a look at these pictures. I cant decide if my betta has mouth fungus, or if it is just part of his coloring. :-| I could really use some help, and I'm sorry the pictures are so bad, I will try to get some better ones ASAP. 

Hint: If you look around his gills, like where a "chin" would be or where "cheeks" would be on a human face, theres some white...that's what I'm looking at.


----------



## DarkArtist (Jan 19, 2006)

if it is smooth and skin/scalish then I would say it is coloring. If it is raised or furry looking...then it would be a fungus. 

To me it looks like just a white marking but hard to say for sure with those photos.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

It's smooth, it just looks so weird to me. And I know the pictures suck! I'm sorry, I'll try to get better ones, he just wont keep still!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

To me it just looks like it's coloring.

But once again it gets less clearer by the mouth, which of course is what the focus is supposed to be on lol.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

does it look like snot or cotton?
Might be velvet


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its the fish's coloration. Not a fungus and velvet looks like gold specks. Your bettas looks healthy.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

thanks everyone. And thanks simpte for making me feel so much better, and re-assuring me.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

definately coloring, BTW nice fish you got there


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

thanks micstarz!
I just got him from petco not too long ago. I fell in love with him and now he is a spoiled little guy. I'm moving him up to a 20 gallon pretty soon. How are you and your fish?


----------

